# My first emersed setup (56k W)



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

I wanted to share my emersed setup, here the specs.

*Tank *: 6mm glass 40” l x 16” w x 20”h tank with glass top covers.
*Water circulation *: Astro 1000 submersible pump with DIY PVC fixture to make a "curtain" in the front glass.
*Filtration* : Just a guppy breeder net to avoid clogging of the pump.
*Heating* : None
*Lighting* : Sun light.
*Misting* : Exo Terra Fogger 
*Pots *: 22 4 “ x 4” plant pots.
*Substrate* : Coconut fiber, peat moss, Sera super peat, Osmocote, Vermuculite, Perlite mix topped with gravel.
*Fertilization*: None (yet) I need some input here if you please.
*Water changes*: Only when it looks dirty.

For plants, let’s go with some pics 

General views





































I have two pieces of 3mm glass in the inner part of the aluminum frame and one 6mm glass on top.










Covered the pump with a guppy breeder net to prevent clogging.










The Exo Terra fogger Works fine 










Bacopa Caroliniana



















Bacopa Monnieri:










Cryptocorine Balansae crispatula










Cryptocorine Wendtii Brown










Hetherantera Zosterifolia










Eleocharis Parvula refusing to grow LOL










Marsilea Hirsuta, does not cooperate and grows tall










Higrophylla Siamensis










Microsorium Pteropus










Hydrocotyle (sp?) Excuse the blurry/foggy pic.










Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis










Limnophilla Sessiliflora










Rotala Rotundifolia:










There is another pot with Hygro Rosanervig tiny plantlets, I thought it had died.

For what is worth I began this project in August 2007. I put the plantlets straight from some aquariums, I didn’t “acclimate” them, I guess this is the reason for the slow growth.

All the plants are doing fine despite the slow growth, the only one who died in my 2 attemps was some Pogostemon Stellatus (Eustellaris Stellata).

I have some plastic containers with HC, but they are in another thread called “Windowsill Experiment"

This is my first time trying to grow emersed plants, I’ll be glad to read your inputs.

Thanks in Advance

Guillermo / Mexico City


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (May 13, 2007)

Ooh, nice! Its like a hydroponic garden.

I also have an emersed tank journal on here that I started a few days ago. I really like your setup, seems professional.

For your fertilization, I think this would be a good idea, but don't hold me responsible; I think you should go to your local garden center and buy a jug of hydroponic liquid nutrients. This might give your plants a good boost.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks so nice, very foggy. I like the red LED light.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

ir0n_ma1den & Orlando, thanks so much for your comments.



> For your fertilization, I think this would be a good idea, but don't hold me responsible; I think you should go to your local garden center and buy a jug of hydroponic liquid nutrients. This might give your plants a good boost.


Good idea Ir0n, I'll try it in a couple of pots . How do you dose hydroponic nutrients, just with a sprayer ? You can be sure I won't hold you responsible if it doesn't work, lol. Every input is greatly appreciated.

Regards.

_Off-Topic P.D. Hey ir0n_ma1den, this Sunday (Feb, 24th.) Iron Maiden (the band) is playing in Mexico City, I hope I can go to their show, it's one of the greatest bands of all time, the Fear of the Dark album is a masterpiece._


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (May 13, 2007)

Guillermo said:


> _Off-Topic P.D. Hey ir0n_ma1den, this Sunday (Feb, 24th.) Iron Maiden (the band) is playing in Mexico City, I hope I can go to their show, it's one of the greatest bands of all time, the Fear of the Dark album is a masterpiece._


Give...Me....Your......Ticket.......

Damn your so lucky! I don't think they will be coming to close to Virginia .



Anyways, about the hydroponic solution, I think you just mix it in with the water, I am not sure.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Do plants like that die and grow a submersed form when put into a planted tank?

I have always wondered that.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow that is very humid. have u tried to grow any rare plants in there?


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

ir0n_ma1den, Yep, we are very lucky to have some good shows in Mexico City. In March comes Epica, in April Within Temptation and in May Nightwish. Sorry for the off-topic, lol.

I will take a look at Home Depot, maybe I can find some Hydroponic stuff.

bsmith782, I just took some trimmings from my tanks and plant them in the pots, at first they look like they were dying, but "reborn" later and start growing slowly, I don't know how they will do the other way around (from emersed to submersed) time will tell.

frozenbarb, unfortunately plant variety is not very wide in my country we are lucky to find the most common aquatic plants, every once in a while you can find something different, but it's hard. For example, I've never seen Blyxa Japonica or Toninas, Rotala Macrandra or Ludwigia Glandulosa. On the other hand this is my first emersed setup and it's running since August, 2007. Maybe (just maybe) I will put a larger tank and include some different stuff. 

Which plants do you think are rare ?

Thanks for the inputs, glad you took the time to see and comment in this thread.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

You have certainly inspired me to give this a try when it warms up here this summer.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Guillermo said:


> frozenbarb, unfortunately plant variety is not very wide in my country we are lucky to find the most common aquatic plants, every once in a while you can find something different, but it's hard. For example, I've never seen Blyxa Japonica or Toninas, Rotala Macrandra or Ludwigia Glandulosa. On the other hand this is my first emersed setup and it's running since August, 2007. Maybe (just maybe) I will put a larger tank and include some different stuff.
> 
> Which plants do you think are rare ?
> 
> Thanks for the inputs, glad you took the time to see and comment in this thread.


Arthraxon sp from Malaysia 

Rotala sp "araguaia"

Lindernia anagallis
Rotala hippuris 
true Rotala indica 
Poaceae sp. 'Purple Bamboo'
Rotala pusilla
Rotala sp 'mini' type I 
Rotala sp 'mini' type II

Eriocaulon cinereum
Eriocaulon setaceum
Eriocaulon sp. 'Goias'
Eriocaulon sp. 'Mato Grosso'
Downoi

Toninas


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (May 13, 2007)

Guillermo said:


> ir0n_ma1den, Yep, we are very lucky to have some good shows in Mexico City. In March comes Epica, in April Within Temptation and in May Nightwish. Sorry for the off-topic, lol.


Ya, you are very lucky. If you go this is what you will be hearing: " SCREAM FOR ME MEXICO CITY!" 



Guillermo said:


> bsmith782, I just took some trimmings from my tanks and plant them in the pots, at first they look like they were dying, but "reborn" later and start growing slowly, I don't know how they will do the other way around (from emersed to submersed) time will tell.


Your emersed setup is much more mature than mine. when I started mine ( about 3 days ago), I just plucked some trimmings straight out of the tank and put 'em in. Now, every time I see a floating plant (mostly HC) I just stick it in my emersed tank, its quite fun knowing that you can still save the floating plants.

Well, I don't have much to go by, but right now my Ludwigia and Dipildis have some dried up leaves dying, but other wise it is doing well. HC on the other hand is doing very well! No die off or dried up leaves. As for the Cyprus Helferi that I put in, it looks exactly the same as before I put it in, only time will tell if it survives.

Right now, I am experimenting with added heat via a reptile heat lamp. This is only on for 7 out of 12 hours. It seems to help with the humidity as my house temp is ~73F. My setup is also alot more simple; 10g tank, used eco-complete (with a LOT of fish poo and waste), and 2 20w CF screw in's.

hope that helps you people thinking about starting an emersed setup.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

ir0n_ma1den, if I can go I will be screaming too, lol. 

I'm sorry I haven't seen your post yet :icon_redf , but I will take a look at it for sure. The dealers don't import Eco to Mexico, so I have not tried it yet, I've read Eco is great for emersed setups.

frozenbarb, now those are rare plants ! The only one I can buy from your list is Downoi (Pogostemon Helferi) in fact a friend of mine gave me a couple of trimmings for my second nano. 

indiboi, glad this thread had inspired you.

I want to thank each and everyone of you for your inputs.

Regards


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

This is banging! Nice setup! Very creative to say the least.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey Glenn, thanks for the kind words !


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Very nice! The Java Ferns look better than submerged, lol. I bet you could do a nice tank with all those plants, driftwood and all, just leave out the water.

I have a 55gal tank that I might convert into a half water/half air setup, aka paludarium. Just no time.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the input Wasserpest. 

Maybe a couple of manzanita's , some rocks, more ferns and a couple of frogs ? sounds tempting.... lol. In fact if it works I will put a bigger tank or setup a "twin" in the left side to take advantage of the space, we'll see.

About the lack of time, I agree, it prevents us from getting worse of that illness called S.A.M. lol.

Regards


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice setup! 

Some other plants you could add are HC, HM, and Riccia. Also many mosses do great emmersed!

-Andrew


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

I have some emersed HC on top of the tank, I have another thread called "Windowsill experiment" , I had to change the HC containers because of the excesive sun they received in the WS, I will update the threads when I see some growth worth showing. If I can get some HM and RF I will give them a try.

Thanks for your comments


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Any updates on this baby? This was a sweet setup, hope its still running good for you!


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

OOPS ! Sorry for the late response Glenn.

The plants are alive, but they don't grow :=( I'm planning to quit already and grow HC only.

Regards


----------

